
Show HN: Slack Lunch Club - mikestaub
https://slacklunch.club
======
gitgud
Cool idea, but the GitHub [1] readme looks like this project was kind of over
engineered. Was this project a guide for building highly available apps?

[1] [https://github.com/mikestaub/slack-lunch-
club/blob/master/RE...](https://github.com/mikestaub/slack-lunch-
club/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
mikestaub
Yes exactly, that was the goal. There are many tutorials showing you how to
build a react todo list with firebase, etc. There is always so much more that
needs to be done to run a real web app in production. I kept the actual app
extremely simple to put the focus on everything else. Also, choosing ArangoDB
made the initial setup much more complicated as there is no hosted solution
yet on the market. But now that all the setup work has been done, anyone can
just clone the repo and use it for their own app. :)

------
mtmail
The launch blog post from another recent HN submission
[https://medium.com/@mikestaub22/slack-lunch-club-
part-1-7-de...](https://medium.com/@mikestaub22/slack-lunch-club-
part-1-7-deep-dive-into-a-modern-web-app-d3eb980a215)

------
newman8r
It's nice to see more projects using ArangoDB, it's one of the more enjoyable
database systems I've worked with.

~~~
mikestaub
I couldn't agree more. That was one of the main goals of this project
actually, to raise awareness for ArangoDB.

